
Show HN: Running OpenFaaS Locally with Kind - modnine
https://github.com/zpratt/local-openfaas-workbench
======
modnine
I wanted an environment that I could quickly spin up and tear down to tinker
with OpenFaaS. I settled on a combination of using kind and helmfile to make
it easy to create/destroy the cluster as needed. I'm sharing it here in case
it is of use to anyone else.

~~~
alexellisuk
Thanks, you should also look at "k3sup app install openfaas" which also uses
helm and possibly takes even less time to set up :-)
[https://docs.openfaas.com/deployment/kubernetes/](https://docs.openfaas.com/deployment/kubernetes/)

Have fun

